# 28ft Auto Trail



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Can any one help with a 28ft Auto Trail how do you find them and are there restristion on the sites?? we belong to the Caravan Club


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch sizes*

Hi

Here goes a saga.

I booked into a Caravan Club site and advised them my van was 30 feet long. It is actually 29 feet long, but that is not the point. I arrived on site and all the larger pitches were occupied by smaller units. Now I know we all like a large pitch, but some of us need one due to unit size. As it turned out, a short time afterwards, someone was leaving and so I took their pitch. The caravan club staff stated that every member had a free choice of pitch. Hardly - as there were none suitable for me despite the fact that I had pre booked and advised of unit length.

The Camping and Caravanning Club is far better. You pre book and tell them your unit size. On arrival at the site, the staff direct you to a pitch. Never had a problem with the CCC.

Also, never had a problem on privately run sites etc.

Russell


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi
Is your rapide on a fiat chassis if so hows the fuel consumption.
MD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

Hi

The user name is Rapide! The motorhome is a Swift.

I average about 24mpg "cracking on a bit". It is a 3.0 MultiJet and the van is pretty much loaded to it's 5000kg limit.

Russell


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Russell
So sorry about that 24 is pretty good. We have got a Ace Firenze on a Fiat 1.30 multijet but have been looking at an auto trail Chieftan tad axel on a fiat 2.8. so just wanted to ask around how others find the longer vans
and any other info I could get
MD


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Madasa-Soles, we have an Auto trail Cheiftain had no problems so far regarding sites. We joined the camping and caravan club after talking to various people as they seem to be more MH friendly. We did a 300 mile round trip at Christmas and used £70 of fuel and that is with no engine mods to the ECU just the standard 2.8 jtd engine and fully loaded including a full water tank on the way down 
Lin


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

We also have an 28ft Autotrail Arapaho which we also tow a car on the back and have never had any problems getting on any sites.

Anita


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Same for us. Chieftain with car on the back (no trailer :lol: )


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks all for the information much appreciated.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
I have the 28 ft Chieftain and before that I had the 840 again 28 ft. The only problem I have ever come across was the C&C site in Harrogate. I booked on the net and under special requirements I requested hard standing due to the weight 4500kg. Upon arrival a Finnish motorhomer was in front of me at the reception and the warden bent over backwards for him even showed him to the pitch. When it came to my turn he said go find a pitch. You've guessed it all the hard standings had gone. When I asked about the booking I was told 1st come 1st served. That site is now on the list never to return to. Anyway enough moaning, you will find that a tag axel van travels the roads better . Fuel will be a bit up (I get about 18-19 mpg but it does weigh 5000kg ). Which Chieftain are you looking at the low bed version or the garage version. Hope this helps


----------



## 107554 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks all for your information on the 28ft Chiefton but we have changed our minds about the chiefton and are going for the ScoutSE Hi Line on a 316CDI Mercedes chassis we have been to see it today and it looks great we are having a test drive on Friday so looking forward to that. If any one has any info on the scout please l
Maureen


----------

